# Rumor has it....



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Somebody that knows somebody at Audi mentioned there's talk of producing of urq parts again.....
So I BEG YOU to contact Audi again. 
BOTH the AoA lame-o's, and directly at Audi Germany.
We need to push this forward.
Not a ur quattro owner? just wait till parts for your Audi are NLA.
Already a problem on 4000, CGT's, 100's and even urs4/6's
Here's a cut-and-paste if you are feeling lazy.
_Greetings,
I am asking you to please commence re-producing serial parts for the ur quattro. Given the long involved, and very rich history this car has been a part of for Audi, it's sad to see that Audi has very few serial parts to offer for these very special cars.-Some quattros are not even safe to drive, and are not on the road becuase the required parts are not available. This is very frustrating, and dangerous.
I have contacted Audi of Anerica many times regarding this subject, But they continually refer me to a junk yard for used parts. That is not good enough as I want new parts for my classic Audi to ensure my faimly's safety.
BMW, and Mercedes offer new serial replacement parts for thier classic cars, so I'm wondering why Audi dose not the same?_


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

while this is a good idea, you know they parts won't be made for anything close to affordable prices


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Rumor has it.... (Sepp)*

This is clearly a bigger problem in USA than it is here in Europe. For instance Audi made up a batch of Urq front feders just a few years ago. Not exactly on the cheap side, but still, available brand new from the factory. 
Also, owning a car very similar to the Urq myself, I recently bought myself a brand new windshield w/gasket for my Coupe quattro, a piece of glass not being available nor stock or aftermarket in USA for a long time. The sticker on my brand new windshield said that it was made in 2005. Original Audi, of course, but actually made by Sigla in Austria. It has both the Audi rings and Siga logo embossed in the corner.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_while this is a good idea, you know they parts won't be made for anything close to affordable prices









But at least they are (would be) avail....
It's cheaper paying out of the butt for a rear ball joint on a pre-'84 car, then it is to completely swap the rear end out from a facelift 4K.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
But at least they are (would be) avail....
It's cheaper paying out of the butt for a rear ball joint on a pre-'84 car, then it is to completely swap the rear end out from a facelift 4K.

not in the long run


----------

